# TV sound interruption and pixelisation



## handyost (Mar 28, 2009)

Everytime i turn the fan switch on i get sound interruption and pixelisation.
I had an electircian check a few things and he suggested I call an aerial man.
The aerial man could not find any fault, so I contacted another Electrician, who could not find what was causing it and suggested that it was my TV, or the co-ax cable, I purchased a new cable, but there was no difference in the problem, so I bought a new LCD TV and so did my daughter (she was not having problems with her sound before she purchased a new LCD).

When I turn the fan switch on or off, or alter the speed of the fan I get sound interruption and pixelisation but only for a few seconds. My daughter is now experiencing the same problem with her new TV.

I feel now that it is in the electrical system, but nobody is keen to have a look in the ceiling. I am very frustrated about it. I would love to have this problem fixed.

Any ideas please. :upset:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

From what you have had done, it sounds as if you are experiencing interference from the fan controller unit. I believe that it is, in all probability, an electronic controller. Is is very old? Can you get a replacement at a reasonable cost?

I cannot be absolutely sure that this is the cause but it is most likely to be.

Do you know a friendly radio ham? If so, give him a call and explain that you may be having "RF interference" that may be emanating from the controller and can he help in confirming it.

A radio ham will have the knowledge to 'sense/sniff' out the source.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> From what you have had done, it sounds as if you are experiencing interference from the fan controller unit.


or a poorly wired home. sometimes poor quality wiring will caused similar problems. I had something similar happen once before and it turned out to be a bad breaker.


----------

